# Thread dropping posts...



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I replied on this thread, Is This Enough Proof? and now the last few posts are gone, including my new one. Im on Windows 10 on IE. 

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/429273-enough-proof.html


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

3Xnocharm said:


> I replied on this thread, Is This Enough Proof? and now the last few posts are gone, including my new one. Im on Windows 10 on IE.
> 
> https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/429273-enough-proof.html



Same thing is happening to me on that thread. I am not able to see past page 4. I know there were at least 5 pages earlier this morning, because my most recent post to the thread was on page 5.

I'm running Chrome on a Windows 10 machine.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Same thing is happening to me on that thread. I am not able to see past page 4. I know there were at least 5 pages earlier this morning, because my most recent post to the thread was on page 5.
> 
> I'm running Chrome on a Windows 10 machine.


I can see all posts up to 9:30AM today. I see your post at 8:38 AM today as well. For me, the thread is only 2 pages (based on my post count settings).


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The forum is acting up. MZMEE's thread has missing posts and some posts aren't even numbered.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> The forum is acting up. MZMEE's thread has missing posts and some posts aren't even numbered.


The last post I can see on the Proof thread says #60 of 53 lol


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I had the same issue -- posted today on that post, but I still only see 4 pages and not my post...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

uh-huh.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I only just saw this thread... but I fixed the thread in question


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks EleGirl for looking into this, but I STILL only see 4 pages in my subscription list when I look at the thread, and don't see the one I posted today... :-(


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks EleGirl for looking at this, but I still only see 4 pages on that thread, and not my post???


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

This happened to me on JameStorms thread, but its working now, kind of twilightzone-ish


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I only just saw this thread... but I fixed the thread in question



I'm still only seeing 4 pages of posts on the Proof thread. The last one I'm able to see is numbered 60 of 53....


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Rowan said:


> I'm still only seeing 4 pages of posts on the Proof thread. The last one I'm able to see is numbered 60 of 53....


Same here....


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I just replied to The Island. My post shows up under Recent Discussions, but not on the actual thread. I am guessing eventually both posts will show up.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Also same for me -- -#60 of 50. Also on THIS thread, I see post #14 of 8!????


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

This has been happening to me for the past week roughly, but definitely worse in the last 24 hours. Multiple threads.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I even tried to click via finding someone who recently posted on the thread, clicked on THAT link of their post, and it still brought me to page 4...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SadSamIAm said:


> I just replied to The Island. My post shows up under Recent Discussions, but not on the actual thread. I am guessing eventually both posts will show up.


I fixed the thread.

When you report a problem with a thread, please provide the link so I don't have to go search for it. Sometimes there are several threads that come up with many of the same words in the thread title.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/429349-island-2.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I also just fixed this thread again: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/429273-enough-proof-5.html


If you see a problem with another thread, please provide the link so I can check out the problem.

It looks like the problem with the database indexing.. meaning that the software loses track of the index to the next page or to some of the posts. I've noticed that the db is acting up.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

My observation is that this happens when there is a lot of activity on a thread. Most of the times it is resolved. Can be frustrating!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I also just fixed this thread again: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/429273-enough-proof-5.html
> 
> 
> If you see a problem with another thread, please provide the link so I can check out the problem.
> ...


This one is working for me now, thanks!


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

It's happening all over and it has nothing to do with your browser or operating system, it's the software/database powering the forum that is having issues.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

TY EleGirl -- much appreciated!!!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

This site is going so wonky. 

First it was my emoticon links, now it's posts disappearing and threads that I can't access past a certain point. 

What's happening? :scratchhead:


----------

